# Playing around with the new camera



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Try to get a background and foreground shot together when these two cooperated.


----------



## Gilljay (Oct 9, 2013)

What a pity his tail is chopped off but what lovely close-up. What sort of camera is it?


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a cannon t3i. Yeah I know it swan into the frame at the last minute and I didn't want to lose it.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good pics! Reminds me to get my new camera back out and stop using my dern iPhone!


----------

